

IPhone killer-app is letting users choose software - edw519
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN1029547320080711?sp=true

======
jonknee
You'd think no phone has ever had user-installable software on it. In fact
reading the article you would never know that until yesterday the iPhone was
almost the only phone you could buy that couldn't run 3rd party apps.

